# Is this Crazy? - Use high mounted rears for IIz heights



## mark_anderson_us (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi All

Just got a new Denon 4311CI. Tried some front wides yesterday: amazing. Can't believe the difference. 

Keen to try front heights BUT no where to put them. I came up with a crazy idea. i have two rear channel speakers mounted above my window at rear of room. As there's virtually no 7.1 content out there and they seem to add little, i wondered if I could use them as "front" height speakers for IIz.

As crazy as that sounds, as long as the delay is set correctly wouldn't I get the same affect? I keep hearing about how sound bars, and lab test, etc. can produce 3D sound, so why wouldn't this work? Obviously, they are in the wrong physical location, but with the correct delay and magic of Audessy I would hear the sound from these before my front wides and surrounds, and it would be above me. Would it matter that it's coming from the wrong direction?

Gonna give it a shot at the weekend. Wondered if anyone would care to predict the results?

Regards

Mark


----------



## mabuse04 (May 21, 2012)

I mean you can do that, however, the sound will still come from the rear rather than the front, if I understood your thoughts correctly - converting the rears into heights and then try to fix it with the delay settings.

The delay settings only helps you to put the speakers more away from you but not in front of you.

However, give it a try. I would be interested to read about the outcome. :T

Good luck

m


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

You will probably find it brings the front sounds into the centre of the room.
Set your receiver to all cannels stereo or mono to see what I mean.


----------

